# Anyone tried a Schwalbe EVO Aerothan tube yet?



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Has anyone actually been able to get their hands on these yet?

EB15: Schwalbe airs out world's (almost) lightest inner tubes - Bikerumor

Apparently Bike24 claims to have them in stock now.

Schwalbe EVO Tube - 27,5" - 650B - Bike24


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I have four 26" tubes and they are great . I haven't actually done a review of them yet but I have some pics . 

My tubes had to be stretched over the rim which was a real pain . You have to be careful not to damage the sealed connection pint of the tube . They inflate pretty quick and letting the air out takes ages which suggests a good valve (or the material itself) . 

Hold on let me upload some pics .


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It sounds like they have the same production issues as Eclipse had at first, the tube joint opened up on the first Eclipse tubes I tried. Talk about your catastrophic tire deflation, while descending on some steep technical trail.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually the Foss tubes (which I also own and then trashed for the same reason) have the same design . It seems this is the only way to bond the material together .


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> It sounds like they have the same production issues as Eclipse had at first, the tube joint opened up on the first Eclipse tubes I tried. Talk about your catastrophic tire deflation, while descending on some steep technical trail.


Have you heard anyone experiencing this with the EVO Tubes?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

karimian5 said:


> I have four 26" tubes and they are great . I haven't actually done a review of them yet but I have some pics .
> 
> My tubes had to be stretched over the rim which was a real pain . You have to be careful not to damage the sealed connection pint of the tube . They inflate pretty quick and letting the air out takes ages which suggests a good valve (or the material itself) .
> 
> Hold on let me upload some pics .


That's strange, I had no problem whatsoever mounting my 26" EVO Tubes. First inflate them until they assume the right shape, and then install.

The reason why letting air takes longer is most likely that the Aerotan is a less elastic material, so it doesn't push the air our in the same way as a rubber tube.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Crossmaxx said:


> That's strange, I had no problem whatsoever mounting my 26" EVO Tubes. First inflate them until they assume the right shape, and then install.
> 
> The reason why letting air takes longer is most likely that the Aerotan is a less elastic material, so it doesn't push the air our in the same way as a rubber tube.


Yeah I have to agree on the material being the culprit although it isn't a bad thing .

When I install tubes I always put some air in first to get the tube into shape . With mine I (for some reason) had to stretch it over the rim . I installed all four on my Easton wheels (one being carbon) .


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've heard almost nothing about field use of these Schwalbe EVO tubes, so I'm really interested on hearing how they work in the real world.

I had a pair of the earliest Eclipse tubes fail at the joint, and then one set fail from a zillion micropunctures on the surface that was against the Velox rim tape, when you put the inflated tubes underwater it looked like it was in training for a hotel fountain in Las Vegas. But (touch wood), I have one pair of Eclipse tubes that are at least 5 years old and have been trouble free. I'm hoping the EVO tubes have a better introductory track record.



Crossmaxx said:


> Have you heard anyone experiencing this with the EVO Tubes?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Well that terrifies me as I have installed the Eclipse tubes on my lightest bike . Do you know if the polished valves on the newer Eclipse tubes are an updated version ?!!!


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

> 've heard almost nothing about field use of these Schwalbe EVO tubes, so I'm really interested on hearing how they work in the real world.


Not surprising as it is such a niche product. Most *sensible* people would rather the equivalent weight of sealant vs fragile tube I guess


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

No it's because it is a new product that has just been released . A lightweight tube and tyre will still be lighter than a tubeless wheelset anyways .


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Eclipse tubes I had that were problematic were all produced in the first couple of months after they began production, before they started putting serial numbers on them. The later Eclipse tubes I've got are old enough still had the red alloy valve stems. I've had a couple of thorn punctures running Race King Super Sonic tires, but the Eclipse patches work fine.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

I read loads of reviews of eclipse tubes and decided they weren't good enough to put on a bike, and they seem to be out of production now. The evo tubes weight the same, within 1 gram, and there are no reviews I could find, but they are from Schwalbe, they are new, so should have learnt from Eclipse's failures, so I ordered three a couple of days ago. They should arrive from Holland on Monday


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

MichaelV8V said:


> I read loads of reviews of eclipse tubes and decided they weren't good enough to put on a bike, and they seem to be out of production now. The evo tubes weight the same, within 1 gram, and there are no reviews I could find, but they are from Schwalbe, they are new, so should have learnt from Eclipse's failures, so I ordered three a couple of days ago. They should arrive from Holland on Monday


Schwalbe Evo tubes don't weigh the same as the Eclipse's.

The claimed weight for the Evo tubes is 76g (29").

The Eclipse's were 58.5g (29").


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Dan-W said:


> Not surprising as it is such a niche product. Most *sensible* people would rather the equivalent weight of sealant vs fragile tube I guess


Why are you assuming the EVO Tubes are fragile?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Eclipse tubes are the lightest but the Evo tubes to me felt much more solid . When I held the Eclipse tube in my hand it felt very floppy and thin (excuse me) . The Evo tube felt much thicker and more rigid . So far my Eclipse tubes haven't popped or anything . MY Evo tubes I just installed the other day so we'll see .


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

I had a Maxxix flyweight pop just from being left in a hot South of France sun. It just burst along a 9" section whilst it was on the deck behind me. Was quite a shock


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

For 26" tubes, the wider Eclipse tubes are quoted as 69g, EvoTubes as 68g.

After my experience of the exploding Maxxix tube, I will always go for the widest lightweight tube that fits the tyre. The narrower ones will be lighter, but they are stretched too thin to fill a wider tire so are less reliable.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm curious to see what the EVO joints look like. This is obviously the place with the big challenge for manufacturing this kind of tube. This is the Eclipse tube joint.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I just had someone PM me on G+ stating the Evo tubes are lame because they cannot be used with rim brakes . I explained it's because of the heat build up in the rim . Anyway I think they are awesome and serve a great purpose for reduced rotational weight and they are specific to disc brakes anyhow . Guess you can't please everyone !!!


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Who the hell still uses rim brakes on a mountainbike? That's lame, if anything...


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Crossmaxx said:


> Who the hell still uses rim brakes on a mountainbike? That's lame, if anything...


Exactly .


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've ordered up a set of 27.5 EVO tubes to give them a whirl. Eclipse still doesn't have a 650B/27.5 specific tube, they recommend using the 29" tube for that purpose.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I've just found out that the V1 Eclipse is the first generation which had a high fail rate . They are selling them quite cheaply on their site . The V2 is the second generation with the serial number AND the silver/polished valve. Thank goodness mine is the second gen . You got me worried there rockyuphill !!!

http://www.eclipse.ch/erp/


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I bought 4 of the tubes within a couple of months of the product introduction and all 4 failed, two from the seam failures and two from the micropunctures, I haven't had any issues with the replacements, even in thin skin tires like the Race Kings. They replaced the seam failures under warranty but not the micropunctures from being against the rim tape.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

And that comes back to the question of rim tape. The Maxxis Flyweights come with a specific rim tape, because I don't think those ultra thin tubes could survive a weak tape that could allow the tube to bulge into the spoke holes, that would stretch the tubes even thinner at that point.

What tapes were you using when your eclipse tubes failed in that area?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

MichaelV8V said:


> And that comes back to the question of rim tape. The Maxxis Flyweights come with a specific rim tape, because I don't think those ultra thin tubes could survive a weak tape that could allow the tube to bulge into the spoke holes, that would stretch the tubes even thinner at that point.
> 
> What tapes were you using when your eclipse tubes failed in that area?


Velox cloth tape, I have assumed it was too abrasive


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Velox cloth tape, I have assumed it was too abrasive


Yeah they do state not to use cloth tape with the tubes .


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Likely after I reported the problem I had to them. That was 2011.



karimian5 said:


> Yeah they do state not to use cloth tape with the tubes .


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

pitty that ludites like me can't use them, says they can't be used with rim brakes, due to heat build up I pressume. Is this true, anyone tried them with non disc wheels.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It will depend on how many long sizzling descents you do. I can recall descending a long trail in the east slopes of the Rockies back in the day of running rim brakes and having to stop every 10 minutes to let some air out of the rear tire, as the rim was so hot it raised a blister when I accidentally touched it with a knuckle. The tire pressure was getting right out of hand and the bike would bounce all over the place. By the time the rim had cooled down after getting to the bottom, the rear tire had about 5 PSI in it. That would be hot enough to melt these plastic tubes to the rim or just make them explode with the combination of higher temps and increased pressure.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I would be interested in using these as spare tubes. They look to be lighter and more compact for my pack. 
Sticking with tubeless though. Performance and reliability are much more important to me than a few grams.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

moefosho said:


> I would be interested in using these as spare tubes. They look to be lighter and more compact for my pack.
> Sticking with tubeless though. Performance and reliability are much more important to me than a few grams.


Oooh not getting into the tubeless vs tubes debate again .


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

I ordered a pair in 29" from R2-bike.com before Christmas and they still haven't arrived!! 

Sent a couple of email chasers and was told they still don't know when they will be in stock, Should save me 50g in total over the current tubes I am using so I am happy to wait.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Livewire88 said:


> I ordered a pair in 29" from R2-bike.com before Christmas and they still haven't arrived!!


It says,
Availability: no delivery date (in red)
My main reason for not ordering&#8230; yet.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

You need to check availability first . Sometimes they change the stock status from 'no delivery date' to an actual month but again this is just an estimate . Always wait until it actually states 'in stock' before ordering .


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

karimian5 said:


> Oooh not getting into the tubeless vs tubes debate again .


Ha. If I wanted to stick with tubes, this seems like a great way to go. Schwalbe makes great products and compared to normal heavy tubes, this is a great savings per dollar.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

doccoraje said:


> It says,
> Availability: no delivery date (in red)
> My main reason for not ordering&#8230; yet.


If only I could source them else where I would cancel the order, just wondering what the delay could be.



karimian5 said:


> You need to check availability first . Sometimes they change the stock status from 'no delivery date' to an actual month but again this is just an estimate . Always wait until it actually states 'in stock' before ordering .


I was aware at the time I paced the order they were not yet available, it was an early Christmas present... for Christmas 2016 by the looks of it lol.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

There seems to be a shortage of 29" tubes, I ordered three 26" last Thursday and they arrived today.

I used Mantel, in Holland, https://www.mantel.com/ they were only €17.50, but they only have two of the 26" left, and no 29".

If anyone is really desperate to try these tubes, I can sell you a couple of 26" wheels


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Now that is a surprise.

My three EvoTubes have arrived, quoted weight is 68.0g, the three weigh 75.2 / 69.2 / 67.9.

There is no obvious reason for one being such a porker (> 10% above quoted weight), holding it up to the light there don't seem to be any flaws in the construction.

Well, overall, I can cope, the two that will go on the bike will be 1g above spec, but will save 102g from my current tubes, that is a great deal for £26. The heavy one will be my spare, and will lighten my pack by about 80g. Overall, I'm very happy with them, hope that feeling continues when I get them on the bike ...


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

That is odd . Wouldn't hurt to email Schwalbe to find out . I think it's the material . Maybe they overlapped a little on the join .


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

No, the join looks exactly like the others. These things are so thin you can actually see inside them if you hold it up to the light


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I also ordered 26" EVO Tubes from Mantel, and they also weighted in all over the place at 67.7 / 71.5 / 74.4 / 76.7. Seems as if there is some variation in their production early on.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

It has to be some variation in the thickness of the tube walls, there is nowhere else for the extra weight to be. So, you have a 67.7g XC tube, and a 76.7 DH tube 

Did you get some patches? Mantel didn't have any when I ordered, and I wasn't about to spend 3x the cost of the patches to cover postage from somewhere in Germany


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

No, just like you I looked for patches on Mantel's webshop, but couldn't find any. I'll buy some with my next order from Bike-Components, whenever that might be. For now, I have installed the two heaviest EVO Tubes, keeping the lighter ones for my summer tire setup, and I will be bringing my Conti 130 gram rubber tubes with me as spares until I have put enough km's on the EVO Tubes to be confident in their resilience.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

MichaelV8V said:


> Now that is a surprise.
> 
> My three EvoTubes have arrived, quoted weight is 68.0g, the three weigh 75.2 / 69.2 / 67.9.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised at all. Schwalbe tires are over the claimed weight 90% of the times.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Guys lets just be thnkful that Schwalbe have delved into the WW area with something special and affordable . Weights can be off with nearly all companies .


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, talk about some production weight variations...I had to double check that one and it is a repeatable weight. I got a pair of 27.5 tubes and some Clueless patches.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

That 60g 27.5" tube is lighter than any of the 26" tubes we've weighted. Congratulations

It does mean your other tube weights about 20% more, that is a significant variation.

How do those glueless patches stick to the tubes? I'm clueless


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow . Well that sucks . To be fair at least they are still lighter (and supposedly stronger) than any Butyl tube . I have four 26" Evo tubes but only weighed one :madman: !!!


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

What sucks? 

I wonder if the 60 gram 27,5" is strong as the 70 gram one. I'd rather have a 70 gram one that delivers on the promise of being as puncture resistant as a regular tube, than a 60 gram one that doesn't. I've had two runs so far on my EVO Tubes in pretty rough terrain including some drops, and so far they have held up well. The evaluation continues.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

What does suck is thinking that now you want the choice of the lightest tube, not just a random selection.  The 60gm tube is within 4gms of the weight of the Eclipse 26" tube. We'll get them installed this weekend and I'll see what my net weight saving is.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> What does suck is thinking that now you want the choice of the lightest tube, not just a random selection.  The 60gm tube is within 4gms of the weight of the Eclipse 26" tube. We'll get them installed this weekend and I'll see what my net weight saving is.


That's what I meant in my comment . You want a consistent weight for the same component .


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

So does anyone have a more long term opinion on these? They just came out on stock in some shops but at around 18€ a pop Plus shipping i would like to get a few more opinions on these.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought 4 of them in 26", and have ridden them all just to check for any inconsistencies in performance. To date, I have put 250 km on them in mostly rough terrain. So far I am impressed, I know I have pinched the rear a few times without getting a snake bite. I did get a puncture on the rear tube after a small drop, which I didn't understand at the time because the landing was smooth. Then I got home and inspected the incident more carefully, and noticed that some sharp and thin object had penetrated the snakeskin Nobby Nic tire, both sides of the EVO Tube, and even damaged the rim strip. This would have happened with any tube. 

The only thing left to evaluate now is how reparable they are. My friend has a set of the EVO-specific glueless patches that I will get hold of soon I hope, and then I'll let you know.


----------



## mikericci (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone in the US been able to buy these tubes? I can't find them for sale anywhere (online at lest). Would like one of those to strap to framer those no-pack days.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Dan-W said:


> Not surprising as it is such a niche product. Most *sensible* people would rather the equivalent weight of sealant vs fragile tube I guess


i only put 50ml of sealant into the tyre = 50g + 4g for alloy valve and one layer of very thin sealing rim tape, which is about another 5g but you going to need rim tape with a tube anyway.

im interested in this tube though as i just damaged my carbon rim and it now loses air through the impact. but is still a very strong wheel and its true. the wheel runs perfectly with a tube, im using geax 26 1.5 - 2.25 135g tube in my 29er wheel  at the moment.

i wonder if this evo tube will stretch out to a 29 wheel?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The EVO tubes are also produced for 26" and 29" wheels, they aren't very stretchy.

Schwalbe // EVOTUBE


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

rockyuphill said:


> The EVO tubes are also produced for 26" and 29" wheels, they aren't very stretchy.
> 
> Schwalbe // EVOTUBE


cool :thumbsup: 76g, they not cheap though.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

20 Euros ($23US) to save 60 gms over a rubber tube is a pretty good weight saving ratio, usually it's closer to $1/gm


----------



## beater32 (Mar 13, 2013)

Is anyone selling these yet ? Having no luck finding one online ..


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Everyone that sells them seems to have sold out, there is probably a huge demand for them if I am typical, having bought three when my normal consumption is one every couple years. 

Or maybe there is a manufacturing problem?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Since these tubes were released, they were never easy to find. Now I see that Bike24, one of the few stores that occasionally had them in stock, no longer sells them. What happened? Are they being pulled out of the market?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

This happened. Detail - Schwalbe Professional Bike Tires


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

shame, i noticed the same thing, i wanted a pair for the summertime. but doesn't look too good. :-(


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Much like the Eclipse tube introduction, it turned out to be a much harder thing to make reliably than they first thought. I hope I don't have a failure on my mine.


----------



## JD_OC (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone know what happened to these? We are deep into 2017 and still no tubes.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Touch wood, I've been using the pair I have with no issues. I was initially a bit worried about using them in a Mountain King 2.4 as that is a huge carcass, but much like the Eclipse tubes, they stretch out uniformly and seem to be stable. I have avoided leaving the bike in direct sun while transporting or storing it to avoid the wheels absorbing a lot of solar thermal energy (with their warning about not for use with V-brakes). 

Much like the Eclipse tubes, they don't have as much hysteresis loss as a rubber tube, so they roll fast, but are a bit bouncier at the same pressure as a rubber tube, and they have a similar narrow operating pressure range between squirmy and bouncy. Especially with that silicone release agent that Conti uses on the inside of tires that makes it possible for the tube and tire to slide across each other.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Both my Evo tubes on my trail bike have started to lose air around the valve connection . Lucky I have another two pairs that are still holding well . Having said that I have three pairs of Eclipse tubes and only one started leaking air at the joint . It's a hit and miss with these tubes but more of a hit .

I heard Schwalbe were having difficulties in making the tubes so they ceased production until further notice . So you have two options . The more expensive (but the lightest in the world) Eclipse tubes or these:

https://r2-bike.com/TUBOLITO-Tube-29-Light-Weight-SV-42-mm


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes, saw this blurb on Schwalbe's site:
https://www.schwalbetires.com/newsreader/new-evo-tube-not-before-2017


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

phlegm said:


> Yes, saw this blurb on Schwalbe's site:
> https://www.schwalbetires.com/newsreader/new-evo-tube-not-before-2017


Looks like one can get them from Indonesia SCHWALBE EVO AEROTHAN INNER TUBE 27.5 SUPERLIGHT TUBE | eBay


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Davide said:


> Looks like one can get them from Indonesia SCHWALBE EVO AEROTHAN INNER TUBE 27.5 SUPERLIGHT TUBE | eBay


Wouldn't this be old stock with the problems Schwalbe say with the first batch? If Schwalbe still lists them as unavailable due to a design/process change, unsure if I'd trust eBay stock.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

phlegm said:


> Wouldn't this be old stock with the problems Schwalbe say with the first batch? If Schwalbe still lists them as unavailable due to a design/process change, unsure if I'd trust eBay stock.


 Who knows but Schwalbe says 2017 and it is 8/2017 going into 9/2017 ...


----------



## JD_OC (Mar 29, 2005)

I just saw the Tubolito on GMBN here:






I found their website here: Tubolito - light weight tubes

Has anyone heard of them? I couldn't find any US retailers but they seem to be 30 euros each.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

phlegm said:


> Wouldn't this be old stock with the problems Schwalbe say with the first batch? If Schwalbe still lists them as unavailable due to a design/process change, unsure if I'd trust eBay stock.


Well, I already ordered one, let's see if it has some sort of manufacturing date, I think Schwalbe hasn't released the new batch yet.


----------



## Danny G (Dec 24, 2015)

*Evo Tubes*

Just received mine in the mail from Indonesia. Ill keep everyone posted if I ever need to use them and how reliable they are. I ride tubeless and have this as a get out of bush safe guard.

Check out the comparison of a 29" tube even after I have inflated the EVO tube and deflated it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danny G said:


> Just received mine in the mail from Indonesia. Ill keep everyone posted if I ever need to use them and how reliable they are. I ride tubeless and have this as a get out of bush safe guard.
> 
> Check out the comparison of a 29" tube even after I have inflated the EVO tube and deflated it.


As far as I know, Schwalbe recalled some original stock, or stopped selling it for a while. Their official statement is here: https://www.schwalbetires.com/newsreader/new-evo-tube-not-before-2017

While a couple of us here have versions of it, I suspect they may be old stock, so the performance may not be ideal.

Unsure if anyone has seen an update around ver 2.0?


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

I've been running those old stock Indonesia/eBay ones with good luck this summer, the only thing to complain about is that with some of them you kinda need to force the air through the valve when inflating/deflating. As in that it's hard to actually inflate them.
No big issue if using a floor pump or compressor, but with only a small pump out in the woods that extra resistance would be a bit of a problem. So might worth checking before bringing the tubes out as backups.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Couldn't decide if I should start a new thread or tack on to an existing one. "new school" lightweight tube summary ( please contribute/add or maybe start a new thread? ) I'm sort of US biased on costs/availability....



Foss Tubes

couldn't spot weight
Thread here: New Foss Tubes
sold on Amazon $12 each
Schwalbe EVO

current thead 
sold on ebay (old stock/discontinued) $15
Eclipse

thread ( mentioned in others too ) here
buy from Eclipse - WAY expensive from the states ( $60 + shipping )
Tubilito

really light
not avail in US
pricing?
thread
Maxxis flyweight or latex

lots of options...


Like many, I run tubeless but would be nice to switch to these smaller/lighter tubes for the backup/emergency tube at the least. Although at $15 a pop ( minimum ) i might be sort of reluctant to share one out on the trail, which seems to be the most common use of my spare tubes (jinx myself for sure now!)

ps. couldn't figure out how to do nested lists properly...sorry.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Running latex tubes for years now. The happy medium between butyl tubes and tubeless (both classic UST and rim tape/sealant varieties, for different reasons).


I think I saw rolling resistance test results published somewhere, featuring some of these super lightweight but stiff plastic tubes, and they didn't do well.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

FYI, contacted Schwalbe the other day. Their response this morning:

"We are sorry to tell your that our new EVO-Tube don´t will be available till min. round a bout summer 2018 (July)."


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

It's funny, the 26" EVO Tubes I have on my Ibis Mojo SL ever since they were released are still holding air just fine. No idea what went wrong for Schwalbe, but the concept seems to be working well. Maybe the quality was too inconsistent, i.e. uneven thickness of the Aerothan between different batches.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Disregard


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

There is a guy on eBay selling them but I can't seem to get a link to work unfortunately 
Kes


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

fxrextreme said:


> There is a guy on eBay selling them but I can't seem to get a link to work unfortunately
> Kes


See post #78.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Well I bought one of the ones from eBay months ago and it has been trouble free in my front wheel. 
I thought I'd buy another one but the vendor was sold out. I found another vendor but his tubes are transparent unlike the blue one I have been using.
Does anyone know the difference between the two different colours?
Thanks for any replies.
Kes


----------



## ADHDmania (Mar 13, 2018)

i have 8 of them~~really light~~but not puncture proof at all~i snake bit 4 of them..and you can't patch it like rubber tube, glue will not work as good as it should be...

As long as nothing punctures it....it's great tube..


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Are they all the same colour? 
Kes


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Aren't these still recalled by Schwalbe?


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Not sure if they were actually recalled, they just simply stopped making them due to difficulty of manufacture. 
I may be wrong but I've been using one for months with no problems! 
Kes


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I got my aerothan tubes from Indonesia (ebay) a while ago got a blue and a white, don't know the the exact difference, but, the weight is almost identical. I ride tubeless, so it was a backup, when I used it I got a thick thorn almost inmediately, so I can't tell it lasted a lot, but also can't blame the tube for that. I also found Revoloops surfing through r-2bike, they look very similar and weigh pretty close (just 5 gr more) and not as expensive as Tubolito's, some feedback on their fatbike tubes http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/review-140g-super-light-revoloop-fat-tire-tubes-1069501.html, also something said about the blue ones being more prone to microholes, so that could be the reason for the different colour on the discontinued or recalled Schwalbes. 
Revoloop first pic, bottom two Schwalbe's


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for that 
Kes


----------

